# fiberglass repoduction mounts



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Last fall I caught my once in a lifetime walleye. A Red River pig that was weighed at 10lbs 14 oz. I wrapped it in newspaper and froze it within 15 minutes of it being landed. This spring my wife was going through the freezer and put my fish on the counter and there it was untill it started to smell a few days latter. My problem is dno pictures, no length or girth was taken and recorded. I there someone in the valley here that could make a reproduction and knows what the coloring is for these fish in this part of the River? It was caught near Halstad MN. More of the gold to green in color. Any one know who to call, and what it may cost? Thanks, if I knew what was going to happen, I would have let her go, I just feel awful about it.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Give Wayne Zespy a call, Wayne's Taxidermy Lakota Nd 701-247-2628. or you could order your own blank from Van ***** and find someone to airbrush for you. good luck


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would call Jim Benson at Sportsmans right in town...He has a new fiberglass Walleye that looks BETTER than the real thing...As far as measurements...You'll just have to do the best you can...So, it ends up a little BIGGER...who will know...I myself would never keep another Walleye...after seeing these...You will be a believer...As far as the color goes...Jim will work it out!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a thought too,I keep a small freezer just for my deer and fish that are headed to the taxidermy......Saves on the heartbreak.... :wink:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, I'm with fossilman, we do the same! :beer:


----------

